# [Review] Razer Deathadder 2013 - Eine gelungene Neuauflage



## Badt (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Details
Verarbeitung und Optik
Installation und Treiber
Praxiseinsatz
Deathadder ReSpawn vs. Deathadder 2013
Fazit
*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Die Firma Razer war so freundlich mir einen ihrer Nager für ein Review  zur Verfügung zu stellen. Dabei handelt es sich um die eine Neuauflage  der beliebten Deathadder, welche 2006 das erste Mal das Licht der Welt  erblickte. Die Firma Razer sollte der Gamergemeinde kein Unbekannter  mehr sein, denn bereits seit 1998 gibt es hier Peripheriegeräte welche  aufs Gaming optimiert wurden sind.

Der Dank gebührt an dieser Stelle der Firma Razer für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung der Testhardware.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verpackung kommt im ratertypischen schwarz-grünen Design einher.  Neben einer Abbildung der Mouse finden sich einige "Highlights", welche  der Nager mitbringt, auf der Front. Dabei werden vorallem der 6400dpi  Sensor und der verbesserte Seiten-Grip der Mouse hervorgehoben. Der  Verweis auf die Synapse 2.0 Software dürfte vielen Usern ein Dorn im  Auge sein, welche aber eigentlich unbegründet ist, dazu später mehr.  Desweiteren ziert die Front ein glänzender "Deathadder" Schriftzug sowie  eine farbige Abbildung der Mouse, welche dem Verpackungsinhalt 1:1  gleicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aufklappbare Front offenbart einem dann den ersten Blick auf das  Objekt der Begierde. Geschützt von einer durchsichtigen  Kunststoffabdeckung ist die Deathadder nun zum Anfassen nah. Kann man  den Blick nun dennoch vom Nager losreißen so erweist sich die Innenseite  der Frontabdeckung ebenfalls als Informationsträger. Hier gibt es eine  kleine Geschichte zur Deathadder und dem Weg zur Neuauflage der Mouse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der rechten Seite werden die Highlights von der Front aufgegriffen und in wenigen Sätzen erklärt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die linke Seite der Verpackung offeriert ein Paar Eindrück einiger  e-Sports Größen. Im unteren Bereich werden noch einmal einige Highlights  der Mouse skizziert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lieferumfang fällt recht mager aus, eine Gebrauchsanweisung, welche  multilingual ist, ein paar Aufkleber des Herstellers sowie etwas  Papierkram finden sich neben der Mouse in der Box. Eine Treiber-CD sucht  man jedoch vergebens. Hierzu muss man sich auf der Homepage von Razer  umsehen und wird auch nach kurzer Suche fündig.
*Technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preislich ordnet sich die Deathadder, mit ca. 70€, doch schon im der Oberklasse an und  positioniert sich im Bereich der kabelgebundenen Mäuse somit zwischen  der Razer Abyssus für 34€ und der Razer Imperator für aktuell 87€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptaugenmerk liegt wohl auf dem neuen 4G Sensor, welcher bei der  Deathadder 2013 zum Einsatz kommt. Hinter der Bezeichnung 4G versteckt  sich ein Avago s3988 Sensor. Neben wahnsinnigen 6400dpi ist es nun  möglich den Sensor auf bestimmte Oberflächen zu kalibrieren. Mit dem 4G  Sensor erreicht der man bis zu 200 IPS (Inches per second) und eine 50  G-Beschleunigung, was eine nahezu verzögerungsfreie Übertragung der  Mousebewegung ins Spielerlebnis gewährleisten soll.

Ein wichtiges Thema ist immer wieder die Lift-off-Distance (LoD), diese  gibt die Höhe an bis zu welcher der Sensor noch den Kontakt zum Mousepad  findet, also die Bewegungen umsetzt. Der bereits erwähnte Avago Sensor  ist dabei in der Lage eine Anpassung vorzunehmen. Auf niedrigster Stufe  beträgt die LoD unter 1mm. Auf der höchsten Stufe sind es ca. 1,2mm. Für  den Test diente eine DVD (1,2mm dick) als Abstandshalter. 

Aktuell ist die Deathadder nur im rechtshändigen Layout zu bekommen,  allerdings ist hier durchaus eine Version für Linkshänder denkbar, wie  auch schon beim Vorgänger. Allerdings gibt es dazu noch keine Hinweise  seitens Razer.

*Optik und Verarbeitung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch kommt die Neuauflage der Deathadder, wie schon der Vorgänger,  ohne große Hingucker aus. Die Ergonomie der Mousetasten ist leicht  geschwungen um so einen optimalen Halt zu bieten. Der Mousecourpus liegt  angenehm in der Hand, auch für große Hände ist die Deathadder bestens  geeignet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Oberfläche ist dabei leicht angeraut und bietet einen optimalen Halt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Mouserücken ziert ein beleuchtetes Razer-Logo. Durch das giftige  grün entsteht so ein krasser Kontrast. Wer sich hiervon belästigt fühlt  kann die Beleuchtung mit zwei Klicks im Treiber deaktivieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auch beim Mouserücken verzichtet man bei der Deathadder diesmal  komplett auf Hochglanz-Oberflächen, ein mattes schwarz dominiert die  komplette Mouse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rechte und linke Mousetaste gehen nahtlos in den Mouserücken über.  Die leichte Muldenform sorgt dafür, dass die Finger bei der Benutzung  ihren festen Platz finden. 
Das 3 Wege-Mouserad ist gummiert und bietet somit optimalen Halt.  Neben  dem spürbaren Feedback kann man bei der Benutzung des Rads auch noch  ein leichtes akustisches Feedback wahrnehmen, sowohl beim drehen als  auch beim klicken. Der sehr gute Eindruck der Mouse setzt sich auch an  der Passgenauigkeit des Mouserads fort. Hier hat man keinerlei Spiel,  das Rad sitzt fest an der vorgegebenen Position. Die spärliche grüne  Beleuchtung am Mouserad setzt noch ein kleines Highlight.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite des Nagers sorgen 3 Gleitfüße für einen reibungslosen  Betrieb. Mittig ist der bereits erwähnte 4G Sensor platziert, welcher  auch das Highlight der Unterseite darstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Verkabelung scheut Razer keine Kosten und spendiert hier einen  schwarzen Textilsleeve, welcher das Kabel jedoch recht störrisch werden  lässt. Der am Kabelende befindliche USB-Anschluss wurde vergoldet, was  der Korrosion der Kontakte verbeugen soll. 
Verarbeitungsmängel sucht man am Nager vergebens, somit wird die wertige Haptik perfekt abgerundet.

*Installation und Treiber*

Direkt nach dem Anschluss (unter Windows 7) verrichtet die Deathadder  auch ohne Treiber ihren Dienst. Auch die Zusatztasten können bereits  ohne Treiber genutzt werden.
. Wie bereits erwähnt, wird man auf der Homepage von Razer recht schnell  fündig und auch die ca. 10 MB große Datei ist, bei entsprechender  Bandbreite, schnell auf dem Rechner gespeichert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Installation kommt jedoch ersteinmal ein kleiner Dämpfer.  Anstatt eines erwarteten Interfaces, welches die Konfiguration der Mouse  zulässt, wird man von einem Anmeldebildschirm begrüßt. Möchte man den  Treiber und somit die Funktionen der Mouse in vollen Umfang nutzen, so  kommt man um eine Anmeldung nicht herum. Eine gültige E-Mail-Adresse ist  Voraussetzung. Weitere persönliche Daten werden nicht abgefragt. Hat  man sich bereits in der Vergangenheit angemeldet reicht ein Login mit  den angegebenen Daten, dafür wird man gleich mit der Frage ob man sein  Profil laden möchte begrüßt.
Nach der Registrierung hat man endlich Zugriff auf die Software.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das in schwarz-grün gestaltete Interface ist recht übersichtlich und so  hat man auch schnell alle wichtigen Funktionen gefunden. Direkt auf der  Startseite hat man die Möglichkeit die Mousetasten mit diversen  Funktionen zu belegen und diese Einstellungen dann in verschiedenen  Profilen zu speichern. Die Arten der Belegung sind recht vielfältig, so  kann man neben den üblichen Klickoperationen auch Tastaturbelegungen auf  die Mouse legen oder sogar den Start von Programmen. Auch das  Deaktivieren einer Taste ist möglich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Abschnitt „Leistung“ ist es möglich Einstellungen an der  Empfindlichkeit der Mouse vorzunehmen. Neben einem DPI-Regler und einem  Regler für die Zeigerbeschleunigung lässt sich per Dropdownmenü noch die  Abfragerate festlegen. Auch hier kann wieder direkt in bestimmte  Profile gespeichert werden. Aktivier man das Kästchen „Empfindlichkeit  für X- und Y-Achse“ kann man die DPI sogar unabhängig für jede Achse  bestimmen. Über den Button „Empfindlichkeitsstufen Konfigurieren“ lassen  sich mehrere Stufen festlegen, welche bequem per programmierter  Mousetaste durch gewechselt werden können. So wird die Mouse in  entsprechenden Situationen zum Allrounder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Abschnitt „Beleuchtung“ lässt sich, wie bereits erwähnt, die Beleuchtung der Mouse deaktivieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Programmpunkt "Kalibrierung" ist es Möglich eine  Oberflächenkalibrierung des Sensors vorzunehmen. Ein hoher Wert  vergrößert dabei die LoD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter dem „Makros“ Schriftzug verbirgt sich ein mächtiger Makroeditor,  mit welchem diverse Klickfolgen aufgezeichnet und abgespeichert werden  können. Abgespeicherte Makros lassen sich nach Belieben bearbeiten, auch  Verzögerungen lassen sich einarbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der neusten Version der Synapse Software bietet Razer nun auch einen Offline-Modus an.

*Praxiseinsatz*

Im Praxiseinsatz musste sich die Mouse in Battlefield 3, unter Windows und in GIMP beweisen. 

_Battlefield 3_
Präzision kann einem auf dem Schlachtfeld das Leben retten. Hier kann  die Deathadder punkten, durch die gute Form und dank der angerauten  Oberfläche liegt die Mouse erstklassig in der Hand. Auch schnelles und  genaues Zielen stellen kein Problem dar.
Die Oberfläche der Deathadder ist ideal für längere Spielstunden. Auch  mit leicht schweißnassen Händen ist der Grip hervorragend . 
Die Zusatztasten erweisen sich im Praxiseinsatz als sinnvolle  Erweiterung. Sei es beim Spielen für die Belegung mit diversen Aktionen  wie "Nachladen" und unter Windows zum Vor- und Zurückspringen im  Browser. Die Zusatztasten sind sinnvoll platziert und lassen sich stets  gut erreichen. 

Dank der ergonomischen Form liegt sich die Deathadder 2013 stets gut in  Hand und auch nach Stunden im Einsatz auf dem Schlachtfeld machten sich  keine Ermüdungserscheinungen bemerkbar.
*Deathadder ReSpawn vs. Deathadder 2013*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vorgänger der Deadadder 2013 befindet sich bereits seit einigen  Jahren bei mir im Dauereinsatz, daher bietet sich ein kleiner Vergleich  förmlich an. Wer einen riesen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kandidaten  erwartet, der wird schnell enttäuscht werden, die Änderungen verbergen  sich im Detail.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die bewährte Form der Deathadder hat keine Anpassung erfahren, was auch  gut so ist. Was ins Auge sticht, das sind die Änderungen am Mouserad  sowie der Mouseseiten. Während die Deathadder ReSpawn hier noch auf eine  Hochglanzoberfläche setzt so bekommt die Neuauflage hier Gummielemente  spendiert, welche einen besseren Grip und somit eine noch bessere  Handhabung gewährleisten sollen. Auch die Hochglanzbeschichtung musste  einer matt-schwarzen Oberfläche weichen.

Die wichtigste Änderung gibt "untenrum", die Neuauflage der Deathadder darf sich hier über einen 4G Sensor freuen.

Nicht geändert hat sich hingegen bei der Kabellänge und an der Form.
*Fazit*

Die kleinen aber feinen Änderungen an der bereits bewährten Deathadder  sind Razer geglückt. Eine Top Mouse zu verbessern ist nicht einfach,  dennoch zeigt Razer, dass es möglich ist. Vor allem der neue 4G Sensor  kann durch seine Präzision und mit der Kalibrierungsmöglichkeit punkten.  Die nahezu perfekte Verarbeitung gepaart mit der griffigen Oberfläche  machen die Razer Deathadder 2013 zur perfekten Geheimwaffe für  Hardcoregamer. Beim Zubehör hätte Razer allerdings etwas tiefer in die  Tasche greifen können, ein paar Ersatzfüßchen hätten das Gesamtpaket  perfekt abgerundet. Der Preis von aktuell 68€ ist recht hoch, jedoch im Anbetracht der gebotenen Qualität durchaus akzeptabel.

An der Deathadder 2013 gibt es nichts zu beanstanden, daher kann ich  ohne Bedenken die höchste Auszeichnung verleihen...es gibt GOLD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Wie immer ist ein konstruktives Feedback und ein kleines Danke, sofern der Test euch gefällt, gern gesehen.*
​


----------



## Westcoast (20. Januar 2013)

wollte die mouse mal testen und eine chance geben, aber Razer Synapse 2.0 hat mich abgeschreckt-

schönes review, danke für deine mühe.


----------



## Sraw (21. Januar 2013)

Sehr ausführliches und gutes Review.


----------



## Badt (21. Januar 2013)

Danke für euer Feedback.

Wegen Synapse 2.0, mittlerweile gibt es ja sogar den angekündigten Offlinemodus, was Synapse für den ein oder anderen vll doch noch attraktiv macht. 

Für die, die es noch interessiert, der verbaute Avago s3988 Sensor besitzt kein Angle Snapping!


----------



## TheJumper0 (21. Januar 2013)

Top Review!

Habe selbst die Vorgängerversion im Einsatz und bin top zufrieden, will die Maus nie wieder hergeben 

Die "rutschigen" Seitenteile haben mich schon immer etwas gestört.
Werde sie mir auf jedenfall anschauen!

Evtl bekommt meine "alte" einfach eine Folie auf die Seiten


----------



## Badt (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den Vorgänger auch schon seit Jahren im Einsatz, daher war auch ich richtig heiß auf den Test .


----------



## TheJumper0 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hoff mal die liegt schon beim MediaMarkt oder so rum 

Das wäre mal ein gelungenes Update... aber der Preis ist halt wieder recht hoch.


----------



## Jahai (21. Januar 2013)

Echt schönes Review aumen:

Bin momentan am überlegen ob es diese oder die Mionix Naos 3200 wird, bei der Naos stört mich das Angle snapping, bei der Deathadder der Preis :/
Synapse ist mir dabei vollkommen egal.


----------



## Badt (21. Januar 2013)

Danke. 

Die Mionix Naos 3200 bietet wirklich ein gutes Preis / Leistungs-Verhältnis, allerdings würde mir hier die Form garnicht zusagen.

Da die Deathadder 2013 zur Zeit noch relativ schlecht verfügbar ist würde ich mal davon ausgehen das ist einer besseren Verfügbarkeit auch der Preis etwas nach unten geht. Allerdings glaub ich nicht das er unter 38€ fällt, zumindest nicht in der nächsten Zeit .


----------



## TheJumper0 (21. Januar 2013)

Die Form der Mionix Naos 3200 finde ich nicht so super.

Aber jeder findet eine andere Form "bequem" 

Der Preis ist aber wirklich top


----------



## Jahai (21. Januar 2013)

Also von der Form passen mir beide super. Das Angle Snapping ist nur wirklich hinderlich für mich..
Ich hoffe mal dass am Preis noch was geht, die Black Edition ist ja gerade erst von 38 wieder auf 55 rauf (Amazon) :/


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Januar 2013)

Gute Arbeit! 
Wenn *nicht *Razer's Sy-_Schnaps_-_Idee_-Sache da wäre...


----------



## TheJumper0 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich finde die Idee hinter Synapse gar nicht schlecht.

Ist doch angenehm wenn man öfter auf anderen Rechnern zockt.
Mich nervts immer total wenn ich wieder alles so einstellen muss wie ichs haben möchte.

Der Online-Zwang ist natürlich doof, aber mit der neue Version ist das ja anscheinend nicht mehr zwingend nötig.


----------



## Badt (21. Januar 2013)

Danke brennmeister .

Den Vorteil von Synapse hab ich allerdings nach einer Neuinstallation vom OS gemerkt, meine Konfig wurde sofort geladen . Allerdings verstehe ich das es immer zwei Seiten gibt...wer weiß wohin sich Synapse noch entwickelt...vll wird die einmalige Anmeldung ja irgendwann einmal optional, was zwar die Cloud-Funktion zunicht macht, die Community aber recht milde stimmen dürfte.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Januar 2013)

Festspeicher im Nager selber?! Wozu dann der Online-Budenzauber?


----------



## Badt (21. Januar 2013)

Weil Cloudcomputing die Zukunft ist...da will jeder was abhaben vom Kuchen...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Januar 2013)

Badt schrieb:


> Weil Cloudcomputing die Zukunft ist...


 Na _*dann*_...


----------



## Badt (21. Januar 2013)

Ne, du hast schon recht das ein Festspeicher, welcher die Konfigs etc. verwaltet im Grunde sinnvoller, wahrscheinlich aber auch teurer im Produktionsprozess. Wahrscheinlich würde das aber den Klinsch mit der Community beilegen.


----------



## TheJumper0 (21. Januar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Festspeicher im Nager selber?! Wozu dann der Online-Budenzauber?


 
Das wäre die beste Lösung !

Aber das wird die Hersteller wahrscheinlich zu viel kosten.

Außerdem bekommen sie so keine Daten von uns


----------



## Jahai (21. Januar 2013)

Zuviel kosten? Es würden doch schon ein paar kb Speicher reichen 
Und der schlägt kaum ins Geld.. Ein paar Cent bei den 70+ Mäusen.


----------



## TheJumper0 (21. Januar 2013)

Damit hast du auch wieder Recht.

Liegt wohl einfach daran, das sie die Daten von uns haben wollen


----------



## vvoll3 (21. Januar 2013)

16kb weren ja wohl für das Wichtigste(DPI/hz) reichen....


----------



## X2theZ (21. Januar 2013)

danke für das tolle review! 

hab auch die deathadder respawn seit über einem jahr im einsatz. jedoch macht sich seit kurzem 
bei mir ein problem bemerkbar. und zwar wird alle heilige zeiten mal ein mouseclick (linke taste)
nicht erkannt. das wird wohl mit der abnützung des darunter liegenden tasters zusammen hängen.
langsam aber sicher kommt das auch gefühlt öfters vor. hat das jemand von euch auch schon?
garantie werde ich vermutlich demnächst mal in anspruch nehmen. das mal ein bisschen OT ^^

aber jetzt zum thema.
gibts irgendwo infos von razer oder statements, dass hinsichtlich der lebensdauer der taster was
verbessert wurde? dann würd ich mir nämlich die 2013edition auch gönnen


----------



## Badt (21. Januar 2013)

Bitte sehr 

Leider hab ich zu den verbauten Tastern nichts finden können, insgesamt wirkt der Anschlag aber knackiger als bei der ReSpawn, gerade die Seitentasten geben ein deutlich akkustisches Feedback. Aber ich schau mal ob ich dazu was in Erfahrung bringen kann .


----------



## X2theZ (21. Januar 2013)

vielen dank im voraus für deine mühe 

dass sich der anschlag der tasten knackiger anfühlt, ist doch schon mal ein gutes zeichen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Januar 2013)

Badt schrieb:


> Ne, du hast schon recht das ein Festspeicher, welcher die Konfigs etc. verwaltet im Grunde sinnvoller...


 


TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Das wäre die beste Lösung !Aber das wird die Hersteller wahrscheinlich zu viel kosten. Außerdem bekommen sie so keine Daten von uns


 


Jahai schrieb:


> Zuviel kosten? Es würden doch schon ein paar kb Speicher reichen
> Und der schlägt kaum ins Geld.. Ein paar Cent bei den 70+ Mäusen.


 
Öhm sowas (in der Art) gibt's schon. Wie sonst ist seinerzeit das Profil meiner zu Hause ausrangierten Logoblech G9 (noch ohne 'x') ins Büro gekommen?  Plug & Play bzw. _work_.


----------



## neith (21. Januar 2013)

Woah, musst du den Test unbedingt posten?^^ Wollte mir ja eigentlich gerade die Zowie AM holen, aber hatte schon mal eine Deathadder und war, bis auf die Langlebigkeit, begeistert von ihr. Hab jetzt absolut keine Ahnung welche ich mir holen soll, danke^^. Aber guter Test, gut geschrieben 

Danke


----------



## Badt (22. Januar 2013)

Hehe gern geschehen .
Ein Glück ich muss nicht so eine schwere Entscheidung treffen, denn ich hab beide Mäuse hier


----------



## TheJumper0 (22. Januar 2013)

Und welche benutzt du jetzt aktiv ?


----------



## Badt (22. Januar 2013)

Gerade noch die Razer Deathadder 2013...die geht aber morgen wieder zurück . Danach werd ich wohl mal der Zowie AM GS Pro auf den Zahn fühlen.


----------



## TheJumper0 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich geh heute vllt mal auf die Jagd und schau ob ich sie bei MediaMarkt oder Saturn mal in die Hand nehmen kann!

Dann musst du dich wieder mit der alten begnügen


----------



## Badt (22. Januar 2013)

Jo, das ist eh immer der beste Weg eine geeignete Mouse zu finden, selbst einmal zu probieren.

Wie?!...nachdem ich bereits die 2013 in der Hand hatte...NIEMALS


----------



## TheJumper0 (22. Januar 2013)

Wenn sie sich von der Form und Größe nichts nehmen, brauch ich ja nicht lange suchen 

Hast du dir schon eine 2013er bestellt ?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (22. Januar 2013)

Hab mir damals die copperhed für 100 Euro gekauft, als sie gerade neu war. War für mich persönlich der totale reinfall. Wenn ich diese hier mal irgendwo sehen, werde ich sie aber mindestens mal testen. Ansonsten find ich die g500 nach wie vor die Beste Maus die jemals gebaut wurde. Vielleicht geht die neue hier ja in diese Richtung.


----------



## Badt (22. Januar 2013)

Nichts für ungut, aber ich verstehe gerade den Zusammenhang mit dem Review nicht


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Januar 2013)

Schönes Review

Habe im Moment die Black Edition und muss sagen : sehr geile Maus, liegt super in der Hand und der Laser ist äusserst präzise.

Werde mir die neue mal anschauen.


----------



## Badt (22. Januar 2013)

Danke .

Da bist du nicht der einzige der die Deathadders gut findet :


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Januar 2013)

*Nochmal kurz zurück zum Thema Razer's Synapse/Profilspeicher:*

Aus der Kurzvorstellung der Func MS-3: "_Auf einem Onboard-Speicher, welcher 512 KiByte umfasst, lassen sich verschiedene Profile speichern_."

Wozu braucht's noch Synapse- der _Cloud_ wegen?


----------



## TheJumper0 (23. Januar 2013)

Niemand 

Onboard Speicher ist die optimale Lösung


----------



## Rizoma (24. Januar 2013)

Wie kann man einer Maus die einen mir einer online Registrierung gängelt mit Gold auszeichnen ? So etwas gehört gnadenlos abgewertet.


----------



## Badt (24. Januar 2013)

Da die Software bei fast jedem Razer-Produkt zum Einsatz kommt geht dies nicht mit in die Bewertung ein, da es sonst wieder zu subjektiv werden würde und jeder User urteilt hier auch anders. Am eigentlichen Produkt ändert das nichts, da die Mouse + Zusatztasten auch ohne Synapse 2.0 erkannt wird und genutzt werden kann.


----------



## aSt3rOiD (24. Januar 2013)

Ich bleib trotzdem bei meiner Roccat Savu die das »Zero Angle Snapping« auch vorweisen kann, zumal sie perfekt in der Hand liegt. Hab jahrelang Razer benutzt aber mich haben der hohe Preis und die Seitentasten immer gestört. Es war Zeit für einen Umstieg den ich bis jetzt keineswegs bereut habe. Trotzdem tolles Review 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badt (24. Januar 2013)

Danke .
Gerade die Seitentasten gefallen mir von der Position besonders gut, aber jedem das Seine .


----------

